# heirloom plant



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

got this plant from my grandfather, who has had it in his aquarium so long he has no idea what it is. not a great pic, but i prefer to spend my cash on fish stuff, not cameras. seems to reproduce by plantlets, i.e. this plant started as a leaf on my grandfathers mother plant.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

anubia. 
and welcome to the forum =D


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Anubias barteri_ var _barteri_, it looks like.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: Nice to see you are keeping up the family hobby! So neat to have a plant from 2 generations back!


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks! Yeah, my grandfather got me into em when I was just a kid, and I got back into aquaria prolly a year ago. Love it! Teachin the old man stuff now.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

And thanks for the welcomes, been surfing the threads for a while now, figured it was time to speak up.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Pretty certain that is it, after some googlimg. When I got it it had a lovely flower on top, which promptly died and fell off. Is there any way to promote flower growth?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Wow. The original Anubias barteri. Haven't seen this before.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a plant physiology section. If you post in there about promoting blooms you might get an answer. I've had them bloom but I don't know what promotes it.


----------

